# Your pastor says: Have sex with your spouse every night



## Southernbella. (Feb 19, 2008)

for 30 days. Could you do it?

*Florida pastor challenges married couples to have sex everyday for a month*

_The Associated Press_

_updated 11:37 p.m. ET, Mon., Feb. 18, 2008_

_YBOR CITY, Florida - A southwest Florida church issued a challenge for its married members: Have sex every day for a month._

_Relevant Church head pastor Paul Wirth issued the 30-day sex challenge to take on high divorce rates._

_"And that's no different for people who attend church," Wirth said Sunday. "Sometimes life gets in the way. Our jobs get in the way."_

_The challenge does not extend to unwed congregants, however._

_Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._
_URL: __http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23228308/_




I see what he's trying to do, and I think it's a great idea, but I think I'd really need the Lord's help with this one.Hmmm...that's probably another advantage to it. 

PS: I hope this is appropriate to post here.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 19, 2008)

Where is MissScarlett?  This is right up her alley!!!  Q


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> for 30 days. Could you do it?
> 
> *Florida pastor challenges married couples to have sex everyday for a month*
> 
> ...


 
*Me too!  Errr...ummm...any takers?  I don't know why I'm squeezing my legs together. erplexed *


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Where is MissScarlett? This is right up her alley!!!  Q


 
She'll be giving dem babies a truckload of pop tarts.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 19, 2008)

AMEN!  Beating my tambourine!

I am preggers right now and I've been feeling really _excited_ lately. 

If I mention this to dh, I won't be able to run fast enough. 

But I *loves* me a challenge! I may start a journal and track our progress.


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> She'll be giving dem babies a truckload of pop tarts.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 19, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Where is MissScarlett? This is right up her alley!!!  Q


 


Go 'head, LadyEsquire!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Feb 19, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> *AMEN!  Beating my tambourine*!
> 
> I am preggers right now and I've been feeling really _excited_ lately.
> 
> ...


 

That was too funny!!!

Why is it in the back of my mind I was saying "I bet this happened in Tampa"?


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 19, 2008)

qtslim83 said:


> That was too funny!!!
> 
> Why is it in the back of my mind I was saying "I bet this happened in Tampa"?



Get it girl!!! Q


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 19, 2008)

Depends on the definition of sex....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Depends on the definition of sex....


 

RR elaborate please...you know you be deep and stuff.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> RR elaborate please...you know you be deep and stuff.


Okay?!!

Please elaborate....You know I gotta live vicariously through ya'll since I won't be getting none til July


----------



## mrselle (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw that article yesterday.  I'm gonna have to try this.  Haven't told the husband yet.  I think I'll just attack him every night and see how long it takes for him to say something.  ;-)


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 20, 2008)

The Pastor and his wife are on the Morning Show right now!!! Q


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 20, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> RR elaborate please...you know you be deep and stuff.


 
You and Kween are funny....

I indirectly got put in my place talking about marriage stuff in an OT thread recently since I'm yet to be married so 1) take this with a grain of salt and 2) apparently my words have not yet been proven and 3) I'm still waiting to have ANY kind of sex EVERlook:...sigh... but that's another story....

So....what I meant about defining sex is that it seems that men and women approach sex from different angles.... and until a couple find their rhythm, their flow, they're needing to figure it out.... and then when real life hits, and trying to balance all of that work/life/family stuff, a couple can forget or neglect to put the time in....

So a 30-day sex challenge, to me, could mean almost anything that that couple wants it to me.... I do believe that this challenge is specifically intercourse... which is cool.... but what does a couple do when a woman is on her period? Then it's time to figure out another way to "sex" each other up, unless a couple flows like thaterplexed....


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> You and Kween are funny....
> 
> I indirectly got put in my place talking about marriage stuff in an OT thread recently since I'm yet to be married so 1) take this with a grain of salt and 2) apparently my words have not yet been proven and 3) I'm still waiting to have ANY kind of sex EVERlook:...sigh... but that's another story....
> 
> ...


 
Okay, I gotcha!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> You and Kween are funny....
> 
> I indirectly got put in my place talking about marriage stuff in an OT thread recently since I'm yet to be married so 1) take this with a grain of salt and 2) apparently my words have not yet been proven and 3) I'm still waiting to have ANY kind of sex EVERlook:...sigh... but that's another story....
> 
> ...


 
Pls call and report after you're married cause ummm...err...I see a whole lotta things in your future that you have yet to even think about including the above.


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Pls call and report after you're married cause ummm...err...I see a whole lotta things in your future that you have yet to even think about including the above.


 
Mochaaa.... don't startle me right now.... It's kinda delicate over here....


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Pls call and report after you're married cause ummm...err...I see a whole lotta things in your future that you have yet to even think about including the above.


 
Well I don't flow like that personally No disrespect lol. There are other ways around it though, especially when you're pregnant and have the "don't touch me's"These methods are very effective in gaining complete submission to your will


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> You and Kween are funny....
> 
> I indirectly got put in my place talking about marriage stuff in an OT thread recently since I'm yet to be married so 1) take this with a grain of salt and 2) apparently my words have not yet been proven and 3) I'm still waiting to have ANY kind of sex EVERlook:...sigh... but that's another story....
> 
> ...


 
I think that's in the Bible listed as an abomination, so you're right, something else would need to take place at that time.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> for 30 days. Could you do it?
> 
> *Florida pastor challenges married couples to have sex everyday for a month*
> 
> ...


 
Wow, wish the church was closer to us so we could attend that church. 

Been telling ya'll that sex in marriage is awesome and it should be celebrated. Women have a hard time keeping their christian side and their sexual side balanced. We've been taught to be one or the other, good Christian women or the ones no one marries. Its tough to balance.


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 20, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> Where is MissScarlett? This is right up her alley!!!  Q


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> Wow, wish the church was closer to us so we could attend that church.
> 
> Been telling ya'll that sex in marriage is awesome and it should be celebrated. Women have a hard time keeping their christian side and their sexual side balanced. We've been taught to be one or the other, good Christian women or the ones no one marries. Its tough to balance.


 
So true! So many Christian women view sex as somehow unholy or being something that occurred due to the fall....BEEP! Wrong answer! God told Adam and Eve to do the nasty right after he created them! Sex is Holy and God ordained!


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Mochaaa.... don't startle me right now.... It's kinda delicate over here....


 
Ohhhh, I'm sorry, Mamacita.  Let's just say you'll be screaming from the mountaintops! We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Well I don't flow like that personally No disrespect lol. There are other ways around it though, especially when you're pregnant and have the "don't touch me's"These methods are very effective in gaining complete submission to your will


 
None taken.  I'm sure RR will have a wealth of tricks up her sleeve.


----------



## lala (Feb 20, 2008)

I could do it!  The only thing is... I might get so relaxed that I'd be slacking on my other duties.


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Ohhhh, I'm sorry, Mamacita. Let's just say you'll be screaming from the mountaintops! We'll leave it at that.


 


Toes curling, ripping springs out the mattress, throwing pillows, breaking lamps, waking up the neighbors...

Then gettin' up and making a ham samich....


----------



## Lucie (Feb 20, 2008)

Does that mean it will be okay to have sex with Aunt Flo in town, given that she is there 3-5 days a month?


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

lala said:


> I could do it! The only thing is... I might get so relaxed that I'd be slacking on my other duties.


 
I know right? Nothing would be clean in my apartment that's for sure but ummm....he won't care at that point...Let me make sure I got everything I need for my ham samich


----------



## Lucie (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I know right? Nothing would be clean in my apartment that's for sure but ummm....he won't care at that point...Let me make sure I got everything I need for my ham samich


 
Of course not! He'd get you a maid


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Does that mean it will be okay to have sex with Aunt Flo in town, given that she is there 3-5 days a month?


 
I wouldn't reccommend it (so gladd I ain't had a period in months!)

You may have to "speak into the mic" during that time, however this is the best time to whip out the list of things you wanna buy that usually incur resistance!

DH: "You want to buy WHAT?"

You: Baby....

DH: "What ever you want! Buy two! I don't care! Here, take the credit card, the bank account, the savings account, just please don't stop doing that!"





Ima hafta start labelling my posts NSFW


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> *Toes curling, ripping springs out the mattress, throwing pillows, breaking lamps, waking up the neighbors...*
> 
> *Then gettin' up and making a ham samich....*





That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Toes curling, ripping springs out the mattress, throwing pillows, breaking lamps, waking up the neighbors...
> 
> Then gettin' up and making a ham samich....


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Does that mean it will be okay to have sex with Aunt Flo in town, given that she is there 3-5 days a month?


 

Hebrews 13:4 says the marriage bed is undefiled.  So it has always been a topic of debate.  You and DH are to do what the TWO of you are comfortable with.  And if you're uncomfortable then roll like KBragg that is if you're comfortable with that. 

Look what I came across.  Just trying to help you ladies out who are signing up for the challenge. 

http://www.yoursacredbed.com/


----------



## Lucie (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hebrews 13:4 says the marriage bed is undefiled. So it has always been a topic of debate. You and DH are to do what the TWO of you are comfortable with. And if you're uncomfortable then roll like KBragg that is if you're comfortable with that.
> 
> Look what I came across. Just trying to help you ladies out who are signing up for the challenge.
> 
> http://www.yoursacredbed.com/


 
Why, thank you  I will sign up tonight


----------



## Lucie (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I wouldn't reccommend it (so gladd I ain't had a period in months!)
> 
> You may have to* "speak into the mic"* during that time, however this is the best time to whip out the list of things you wanna buy that usually incur resistance!
> 
> ...


 

I need to start "speaking into the mic," more often . I will pull out my wish list as I work though


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 20, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hebrews 13:4 says the marriage bed is undefiled. So it has always been a topic of debate. You and DH are to do what the TWO of you are comfortable with. And if you're uncomfortable then roll like KBragg that is if you're comfortable with that.
> 
> Look what I came across. Just trying to help you ladies out who are signing up for the challenge.
> 
> http://www.yoursacredbed.com/


 
 When we were in pre-marital class, that was a hot topic. There are scriptures in Leviticus that warn against it, but our teacher said she couldn't tell us one way or the other.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Why, thank you  I will sign up tonight


 
uhhh..we gonna get that baby yet!   (Blowing baby dust at you).


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> When we were in pre-marital class, that was a hot topic. There are scriptures in Leviticus that warn against it, *but our teacher said she couldn't tell us one way or the other.*


 

Lol...I say get yo' groove on...


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 20, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> I need to start "speaking into the mic," more often . I will pull out my wish list as I work though


 

you and me both.....


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a website with a very informative discussion forum and it's just for married christians.

Is either

www.themarriagebed.com

or

www.marriagebed.com

I can't test which one because I'm at work. But I've learned a lot of tips and tricks from this site!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm hatin' on all of ya'll right now!!!


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 20, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> Wow, wish the church was closer to us so we could attend that church.
> 
> Been telling ya'll that sex in marriage is awesome and it should be celebrated. Women have a hard time keeping their christian side and their sexual side balanced. We've been taught to be one or the other, good Christian women or the ones no one marries. Its tough to balance.


 

Well, both my mother AND my pastor's wife have taught me and demonstrated OPENLY to celebrate sex with my husband DAILY.... I'm waiting for my husband to put all this training and teaching into practice!


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 20, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> Does that mean it will be okay to have sex with Aunt Flo in town, given that she is there 3-5 days a month?


 
Like Lauren made mention, the Bible speaks to not do this....

Here's one website that offers an explanation on the subject:

http://www.atruechurch.info/sexduringmenstruation.html


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 20, 2008)

kbragg said:


> You may have to *"speak into the mic"* during that time, however this is the best time to whip out the list of things you wanna buy that usually incur resistance!


 

:rofl3:Bwahahaha! Classic way to say it!


----------



## kbragg (Feb 21, 2008)

Day one complete This is gonna be the best 30 days ever!


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 21, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Like Lauren made mention, the Bible speaks to not do this....
> 
> Here's one website that offers an explanation on the subject:
> 
> http://www.atruechurch.info/sexduringmenstruation.html


 
wow! that website is a little brutal with it's reasoning. It makes me feel like I'm a disgusting creature for having my period or something.erplexed


----------



## PaperClip (Feb 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> wow! that website is a little brutal with it's reasoning. It makes me feel like I'm a disgusting creature for having my period or something.erplexed


 
That's why we have to take the meat and spit out the bones on most of the stuff we read/hear.... Arguments are presented on a particular topic, and we have to be discerning and be careful about what to take in and what to dismiss. The menstrual cycle is part of a woman's life. It is what it is....


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> wow! that website is a little brutal with it's reasoning. It makes me feel like I'm a disgusting creature for having my period or something.erplexed


 

Yeah I was scanning it at first but I don't think I want to read something thats gonna have me two steps back to God hating me or something about me. I know there are things God doesn't like but to have to think everytime I have my period it's hated and God is disgusted by me for it.

Cuz of all the things I've prayed for in my life...a period was not one of them


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 21, 2008)

PrettyHaitian said:


> I need to start "speaking into the mic," more often . I will pull out my wish list as I work though


 
Speaking in the mic will make dh very happy, I try to uh rap when I can


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 21, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> Speaking in the mic will make dh very happy, I try to uh rap when I can


----------



## kbragg (Feb 21, 2008)

MissScarlett said:


> Speaking in the mic will make dh very happy, I try to uh rap when I can


 
I prefer scatting and a little beebop myself...Oh and the Spanish "rr" or course


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 21, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I prefer scatting and a little beebop myself...*Oh and the Spanish "rr" or course*


Oh..I've never tried to roll my RRs in the mic

ummm....what else can you do in the mic because I need a new car


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> *Me too!  Errr...ummm...any takers?  I don't know why I'm squeezing my legs together. erplexed *


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

I just read this whole thread and ya'll are so funny

The pastor is right though....works ya'll!

How I know...., guess?


----------



## chicacanella (Feb 21, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> for 30 days. Could you do it?
> 
> *Florida pastor challenges married couples to have sex everyday for a month*
> 
> ...


 

I've never been married but that isn't what intimacy or a marriage is suppose to be all about. Marriage isn't just sex.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I've never been married but that isn't what intimacy or a marriage is suppose to be all about. Marriage isn't just sex.



BUT, it is a huge part of it and shouldn't be ignored, and because there are problems from NOT having it in many marriages, lots of marriages end in divorce.

Dh and I teach marriage couples...trust me..that's one of the biggest issues in marriage!


----------



## alexstin (Feb 21, 2008)

I would hope that anybody who said that, whether pastor or not, was being facetious. It just seems a little extreme.  Having sex every day won't do any more for your relationship then having sex every other day or every two days.

Now if you're doing that as a couple because your sex drive is like that then go for it. Pastors should be careful about their advice, though, because a lot of people look at it as more then their(the pastor's) opinion and take it as the word of the Lord.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

kweenameena said:


> wow! that website is a little brutal with it's reasoning. It makes me feel like I'm a disgusting creature for having my period or something.erplexed


 
I totally agree with you.


----------



## Mocha5 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I just read this whole thread and ya'll are so funny
> 
> The pastor is right though....works ya'll!
> 
> ...


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 21, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Day one complete This is gonna be the best 30 days ever!


 
Alright then! I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 21, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I've never been married but that isn't what intimacy or a marriage is suppose to be all about. Marriage isn't just sex.


 
I agree with you, but I do believe sex between a man and his wife is a very spiritual thing. I know I tend to let life get in the way of intimacy, but when I do take the time to really get close to my dh, I can see the difference in our relationship.

Besides, I don't think the pastor meant for people to do it like dogs.I'm assuming he's talking about intimacy, lovemaking, and all that good stuff that goes with it.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 21, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> I agree with you, but I do believe sex between a man and his wife is a very spiritual thing. I know I tend to let life get in the way of intimacy, but when I do take the time to really get close to my dh, I can see the difference in our relationship.
> 
> Besides, I don't think the pastor meant for people to do it like dogs.*I'm assuming he's talking about intimacy, lovemaking, and all that good stuff that goes with it.*



He did. I watched them being interviewed and it is more involved than just get in the bed and do. The couples fill out a questionnaire and it is a process.  I think the physical side will work for some but not for all. I think it is a great way for couples to reconnect and discover each other. Q


----------



## Naemone (Feb 21, 2008)

GOD is not disgusted with women because of their period. Remember HE is The Creator of all, and knows all things. JESUS SAID," For GOD so LOVED the world that HE gave HIS only begotten SON that whosoever believeth on HIM shall not perish but have everlasting life." Now that is LOVE!


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 21, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> AMEN!  Beating my tambourine!
> 
> I am preggers right now and I've been feeling really _excited_ lately.
> 
> ...



Right.. I saw this earlier this week and decided I would give it a shot.  Wish me luck


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 24, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Hebrews 13:4 says the marriage bed is undefiled.


 
EXACTLY!  This scripture allowed me to be inhibited in our marriage bed, the one place, where I can be Christian and freaky, simultaneously, sin-free. 

We are all smart women here, therefore, we can reasonably interpret the Pastor's intentions as being one to further enhance marital intimacy and communication.


----------

